# Axio winstrol, OMGF



## WFC2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

just read it..
not good.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 4, 2010)

Holy crap.  Where is that report from?  Great info.  Thanks for looking out.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 4, 2010)

This surprises you! All these big labs are just UG labs posing as legit companies. Most of them are much worse than your smaller labs who care about there customer's.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 4, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> This surprises you! All these big labs are just UG labs posing as legit companies. Most of them are much worse than your smaller labs who care about there customer's.



Hey you think they were FDA approved too Dragon. lol


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 4, 2010)

Axio's anabolics are so overdosed that bacterias colony grows faster and in 8 week after they are produced you get that kind of result.
It is not Brian's fault at all


----------



## downtown (Apr 4, 2010)

water based winny is a breeding ground for bacteria, its quit common to get an infection from water based injects.  Im not condeming them at all, but its just something you have to be aware of.  As far as axio dosing strength, i was never impressed with it, when i use tren ace i expect to be sweating bullets in a few hours, i didnt even get night sweats with theres.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 4, 2010)

Mikhal said:


> Hey you think they were FDA approved too Dragon. lol


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 4, 2010)

downtown said:


> water based winny is a breeding ground for bacteria, its quit common to get an infection from water based injects. Im not condeming them at all, but its just something you have to be aware of. As far as axio dosing strength, i was never impressed with it, when i use tren ace i expect to be sweating bullets in a few hours, i didnt even get night sweats with theres.


 

Does mixing water based winny with an oil based test for example reduce/prevent the risk of infection due to BA found in oils?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 4, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Does mixing water based winny with an oil based test for example reduce/prevent the risk of infection due to BA found in oils?



your answer would be no. As a matter of fact bacterial contamination would more likely than not spread to your oil product as well. BA should be included as a part of any injectable solution. Basically if you have a contaminated product, unless it was handled carelessly ,I'd say you can trace 95% of contaminated products back to the raw material or production methods ( translated = they was str8t up cheap & nasty)

Peace and Love


----------



## downtown (Apr 5, 2010)

^ pretty much spot on.  But even if the brewing process is clean, bacterial can still breed in there, water is just a better invironment for bacteria growth than oil, less viscosity.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not surprised at all.  That book is so full of shit, I don't know why anyone would bother reading it.  William Llewellyn is a fool in my book and I would take everything in there with a grain of salt.  His dosing protocols are BS.

/V


----------



## quark (Apr 8, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Axio gear= do not take it!



 I would be interested in your first hand experience here. Did you have a bad run with this gear? Or are you relating to a story someone told you?


----------



## mrutah (Apr 24, 2010)

I just checked that serial number on axio's website and the tests ran on it had nothing to do with what was written in this paper, im not saying that axio doesn't lie. I had good runs with there test, t3 clen and also there dbol. I just went to there website and checked the lot though because I have a couple other batches of winny not that batch. I don't know but I just went to there website and you can look up the numbers and the lab reports.


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 4, 2010)

syntrop tren ace 100 mg eod and syntrop d bol 30mg a day no gains just last month


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

i got a infection from test susp from mexico. i just did a sample try of a insulin syringe , so it didnt go im and i think thats why i got away without a big fucking abcese, and a scar for my troulbles if i went im i would of had to have it lanced it was swollen my whole tricep. luckily i got just keflex 500mg qid for 10 days and it worked. if you get a fever and are taking a waterbased injectable with start of swelling get to your dr. for antibiotics quick or youll be lanced and a drain hose for 24-72 hrs. and i wouldnt believe anything that wfc or watever says he only does post about WP or anything to make another company look bad. thats bullshit . nothing against the guy but never any trying to help posts. i wouldnt use axio either but i never tried them but i know there reputation and so far not impressive. the guy from serbia knows alot about companys i would listen to him because i think hes not bias. imho


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Wfc=wp's gear whore


 
 at least iam not the only one that sees it. enough said!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

You should see WFC's friend . . uber jerked!


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 11, 2010)

I really wish we didnt have othe rsources sign up on all the boards and just bash axio and genxxlgear.com i mean we all have our piece of the pie and if we actually worked together we would make it much further in this game... were all here for the same reason...

take all this with a grain of salt. and consider the sources. genxxlgear and axio labs has over 200k customers. they produce millions of tabs a month... they must be doing somethign right


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 12, 2010)

where is the axio rep whore? (saney)


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 12, 2010)

classy comment situation


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

whores are widely accepted members of our community here at IM


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> whores are widely accepted members of our community here at IM


 
Yo i'nm not knockin the S man. shoot free or discounted gears and 'll sing the praises of the sponsors if the gears are on point...just sayin


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2010)

its funny, genxxl (axio's #1 seller) becomes a sponsor. (The same day I notice this) people are quoting "the good book" and shitting all over axio. Idk I've heard both sides of the stories (anfd its a long a long one).. this just gives more creedence to saying wfc is either a super fanboy or on the payroll :-\


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 12, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> its funny, genxxl (axio's #1 seller) becomes a sponsor. (The same day I notice this) people are quoting "the good book" and shitting all over axio. Idk I've heard both sides of the stories (anfd its a long a long one).. this just gives more creedence to saying wfc is either a super fanboy or on the payroll :-\


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2010)

Dditioanally, I know a different genxxl rep from another board, and he's a. Good dude. I don't have any preferences here, since all of my purchases are for research chems. However, some clowns around here just can't shut the fuck up


----------



## WFC2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

on bodyofscience you can read plenty about axio-syntrop..not good.


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 13, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Not surprised at all.  That book is so full of shit, I don't know why anyone would bother reading it.  William Llewellyn is a fool in my book and I would take everything in there with a grain of salt.  His dosing protocols are BS.
> 
> /V



Thank you...  my opinion also!


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 13, 2010)

if you have ever takin any REAL steroid diet Sleep training are important but steroids put weight on you regarless Axio not so much


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd . .  we'll all sick to fucking death of W-P's bullshit as well



You infidel. Don't not ever speak against the Furor.

WP has the best prices and the best gear in the whole universe.

this is warning, next time BAN


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 13, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> on bodyofscience you can read plenty about axio-syntrop..not good.



   You preach like the BodyofScience is the bible.  I have the book and I???m a member of their forum.  Let me tell you something, the forum is shit!  It may look like theirs a bunch of people posting bad reviews about Axio/Syntrop ??? its actual 3-4 of the same guys with different user names and they are competitors.  Plus, one retard that thinks he know everything from the past 1-2 years he been online - that has been ban from most boards.


----------



## CG (Jul 13, 2010)

Let's review here.
Ironmag=IM
Worldpharma=WP
Axio=AX
Bodybuilding=BB
Bodyofscience=BS

Oh abbreviations, how YOU REALLY DO MAKE SENSE!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> just read it..
> not good.



isn't that report from 2007-2008 though? there were admitted problems that have long been fixed since......i'm on about 20 different boards and the only complaints date back to that timeframe.....almost every new review/feedback is positive......same with naps that stuff was very underdosed about a year ago....i haven't heard anything negative since........


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm curious.... Is OMGF a new word or did you mis-spell from all that WP butt ramming?


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

Wfc2010 = wp ?


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 13, 2010)

I do love the witty banter on this board......lol.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

ROID said:


> Wfc2010 = wp ?



Equals WP's butt plug.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had it.

NO MORE disrespecting WP or any of their pushers. There are moderators here who get a lot of attention from WP  and negative talk about them will not be tolerated from this point on.

However, feel free to talk shit about all other suppliers because that is acceptable.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, lets clear a few things up, first of all Im not affiliated with any sponsors, nor have I done any work with any of them. I have just been in the anabolic world for a while and have used many different labs, ect.

Axio= Used to be junk, yes we all know. Used to be a operation known for underdosing and shady gear now and then. This is 2007/2008's. Axio was completely remodeled, and recently paired up with Syntrop in order to produce quality gear and create more buisness under GenXXL. Since then, Axio/Syn is becoming one of the biggest and most successful labs for GenXXL. The new products are well known to be smooth, potent and clean.

British Dragon- not affiliated AT ALL with the old BD. The new owners are simply producing new gear under the BD name which was probably bought in order to keep customers coming back because of the great rep of the old BD. The gear is good, no one can argue that, but it is no better then the new AX/Syn products which is being called the "New BD" The only problem with the new BD is they think they can use the old name and sell gear at a jacked up price, which is still sub-par to the old BD gear which was really the best at the time.

Hope that cleared up some things for some readers...


Now for my PERSONAL opinion- These threads are low. WP knows they cant compete with genXXL and these threads are just a low blow because WP feels threatened that a bigger, more successful company is expanding into their places of business.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm curious WFC, do you make any posts besides bringing up WP products?


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Im also wondering about the title.... what is OMGF? oh my god fuck? that twisted man.


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 13, 2010)

ROID YOU HAVE A PM!!!! you made us laugh and for that you win a prize from genxxlgear !!!!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 14, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> ROID YOU HAVE A PM!!!! you made us laugh and for that you win a prize from genxxlgear !!!!



For real? Damn... Lucky guy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> You infidel. Don't not ever speak against the Furor.
> 
> WP has the best prices and the best gear in the whole universe.
> 
> this is warning, next time BAN


----------



## chriskoz39 (Jul 16, 2010)

?


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 17, 2010)

So what did happen with this no more sponsor bashing advertising!!!Btw, better having acceptable stuff like Axio in your closet,than having all your Asia Pharma orders seized by customs...So all north americans IM members go with GenXXL and let the WP stuff to  those european guys...where it can pass through customs!
Enough said,Prince wouldn't it be the time where something has to be done about WFC constantly bringing those Llewellyn analysis and trying to bash an axio and synthrop supplier who is also a sponsor of this site,,,


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

ROID said:


> I have had it.
> 
> NO MORE disrespecting WP or any of their pushers. There are moderators here who get a lot of attention from WP and negative talk about them will not be tolerated from this point on.
> 
> However, feel free to talk shit about all other suppliers because that is acceptable.


 the give free stuff


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 18, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> So what did happen with this no more sponsor bashing advertising!!!Btw, better having acceptable stuff like Axio in your closet,than having all your Asia Pharma orders seized by customs...So all north americans IM members go with GenXXL and let the WP stuff to  those european guys...where it can pass through customs!
> Enough said,Prince wouldn't it be the time where something has to be done about WFC constantly bringing those Llewellyn analysis and trying to bash an axio and synthrop supplier who is also a sponsor of this site,,,



I have read a lot of WFC2010 posts.  He say nothing constructive or doesn't read the post at all and looks like a fool!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 18, 2010)

Livingsteel said:


> I have read a lot of WFC2010 posts.  He say nothing constructive or doesn't read the post at all and looks like a fool!



Dear Livingsteel,

Please respect other members. 

NEXT TIME BAN.


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 18, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Dear Livingsteel,
> 
> Please respect other members.
> 
> NEXT TIME BAN.



Its hard to respect WCP2010 but I will try....  Nope I cant do it!


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 18, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> So what did happen with this no more sponsor bashing advertising!!!Btw, better having acceptable stuff like Axio in your closet,than having all your Asia Pharma orders seized by customs...So all north americans IM members go with GenXXL and let the WP stuff to those european guys...where it can pass through customs!
> Enough said,Prince wouldn't it be the time where something has to be done about WFC constantly bringing those Llewellyn analysis and trying to bash an axio and synthrop supplier who is also a sponsor of this site,,,


 

I think you deserve a prize for this post bro!! the support is appreciated


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 18, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> I think you deserve a prize for this post bro!! the support is appreciated


 

I think fred should get one too!

I belive he is about to do a cycle using primo if memory serves me right lol.


there should be no source bashing, unless its some idiot who is trying to sell  his home made crap on here. Then we should string him up and beat him like we're at a mexican party and he is the pinata


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

wfc2010 never offers advice, hes a paid member, with gear from WP, that just hurts WP dont help them any. other sponsors should be told that bashing each other is not allowed. its poor business.


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> wfc2010 never offers advice, hes a paid member, with gear from WP, that just hurts WP dont help them any. other sponsors should be told that bashing each other is not allowed. its poor business.



Come on... its hard not to make of fun of WFC2010...   he is just in it for the post counts and rep point - makes him look a big boy on the site - newb's beware.  An the so called review from Pacha funniest piece of fiction I have seen to date!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2010)

Livingsteel said:


> Its hard to respect WCP2010 but I will try....  Nope I cant do it!



I understand you for sure.

I respect a company like GENXXL that really helps out customers and answers PMs with correct English and doesn't mind many PMs.

GENXXL for the win. You guys will do good I bet from what i've seen.


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

i have heard that genxxl sells great gear also. not bunk. yeah its to bad that wfc is just hurting there business, and hes a idiot. but if he at least offered help to members like genxxl does but he just pulls up trash on you guys and that should not be allowed. i will guarentee that genxxl gets more business because they dont bash anyone. i never used your gear but wouldnt hesitate to do so. and you guys at least offer a helping hand towards bbing the sport i love with a passion. and for that i thank you brother.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2010)

bla bla bla someone just send me some fucking free gear


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 19, 2010)

This thread doesn't belong here, its a bashing thread and whichever mod moved it here would be better off deleting it...


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> This thread doesn't belong here, its a bashing thread and whichever mod moved it here would be better off deleting it...



Agreed. 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mike09100 again.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 19, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> on bodyofscience you can read plenty about axio-syntrop..not good.


BOS is a bull shit board.
and water basied winny is one of the hardist to make/KEEP sterile .
I have used axio, genexa , syntrop and then mostly HG  besides that and had NO issues.  a slightly more painful shot here and there.
but atleast  geneza and axio syntrop ect. dont clame to be GMP/HG and are honiest.  

I havent used the wnny (injects that is) but know a few that have and they where fine.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 19, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mike09100 again.


srry but ima steel your sig! i suggest all do.
i really dont like dishoneisty.
ill leave it at that.


also markiting your products with contests in place of bashing would get you farther.AP


----------



## Gawd (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn Genxxl, how do you make money?? haha.
All I see is you guys giving away stuff.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 20, 2010)

Gawd said:


> Damn Genxxl, how do you make money?? haha.
> All I see is you guys giving away stuff.



very high volume worldwide!!!!


----------

